# What type of knot recommended for DIY hang tags



## APSherpa (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi, 
I will be using a natural hemp twine and antique safety pins for my hang tags. Having my printer do a hole punch for me. All that is left is for me to cut and tie off my hang tag twine. I'm thinking I will just use a single, standard double-knot for each loop then attach the tags through the hole much like they do for airline bag tags. Does anyone have any other recommendations on a knot that may work better?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't think it matters as long as it stays.


----------



## LaveAuto (Feb 5, 2013)

I tie them this way - 

1. Cut the rope to length
2. Thread it through the hole in your Hang Tag
3. Take both ends of the rope and hold them evenly together as if they were one piece of rope.
4. Tie a single knot at the end your holding (adjusting to desired length)

Or just consult this website: 3 Hang Tag String Methods | Ties 2 Elastic


----------



## APSherpa (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for the reply! I am using a double-knot and tying off my hemp twine without the tags at the moment. Cutting uniform lengths of 11". I then affix them to the tags by poking the loop through the hole and doubling back under the loop and pulling taut. This way looks good for my brand.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Just anhttp://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/H-1231/Retail-Marking-Products/Fine-Fabric-Price-Tag-Gun?pricode=WY772&gadtype=pla&id=72163355242&gclid=CLGE1-KQu74CFckWMgodGjIA3A example


----------



## Humble Bee (May 21, 2012)

This was very helpful for me. I'm interested also in "hang tags" for my product. Think I'm gonna go with the DIY method for now.


----------

